# New Anti-Missile Weapon? The Trophy...



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2010)

Almost like an invisible shield around the armored vehicle/tank... interesting... 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e22_1181434738


----------



## Guardian (Jan 22, 2010)

Very interesting indeed.  I like that and could save a lot of lifes.  Sure would cut down on those terrorist launching unexpected ground attacks from hidden structures.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 22, 2010)

They announced this a couple years ago... its cool to see a demo of it working!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd be interested to learn how it works.  It clearly is not the same as the Active Armour system that the Soviets came up with.


----------



## cdunn (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a robotic point defense shotgun. Great for shooting down missiles. Won't help a damn against IEDs.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 22, 2010)

cdunn said:


> It's a robotic point defense shotgun. Great for shooting down missiles. Won't help a damn against IEDs.


 

Give them about 1 year and  they'll probably have that problem licked also.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 22, 2010)

It has possiblities. I can see with a marrage of reactive armor, chobham armor, and the Trophy you would have some very good protection from just about anything. Even IEDs (within reason.)

I guess it must use dopler radar. Maybe even phased array with a dedicated computer chip with no hard drive and everything written in microcode.

Deaf


----------

